# Packs souris-clavier bluetooth Logitech (guide fnac)



## qslprod (25 Octobre 2003)

Hello,

Je reviens de la fnac avec le dernier guide périphérique tout beau tout neuf...

Voilà, il ya deux packs logitech compatible mac !
Bonne surprise. Le premier est le novo à environ 300 euros (le clavier numérique est détachable et sert de télécommande) 
Le clavier de l'autre pack est plus classique : Bluetooth chez Logitech... 

La souris est donc la mx 900 (reprend le design sympa des 700)

Ma question : La fnac annonce une compatibilité avec mac, mais rien sur le site du constructeur ?

Qu'en est il du hub bluetooth servant de chargeur ?
Sur le guide fnac, il indique connexion usb ? Est ce seulement pour la recharge ? Je compte utiliser notamment la souris avec un pwb alubook 15", il faudrait donc qu'elle fonctionne comme la souris d'apple (bien mais qu'un bouton). Bref il me faut d'adaptateur pour m'en servir (sauf si recharge...)

Enfin, les produits bluettooth Logitech peuvent ils poser des pbs de fréquences avec airport ?

Voilà c'est déjà beaucoup mais au vu des prix, faut qd meme bien se renseigner (pas en fnac qu'ils en connaissent le plus sur nos mac ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance sur vos avis et conseils


----------



## qslprod (25 Octobre 2003)

Bon et bien force est de constater que cette partie du forum n'est pas la plus active.

C'est pas grave, je me réponds en partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'aprés Macbidouille la souris mx 900 serait compatible avec nos mac. Seul hic, elle sera compatible seulement avec les macs ayant bluetooth en interne. 

Donc si j'ai bien compris, se sera bon avec l'alu 15" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous avez d'autres infos, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien force est de constater que cette partie du forum n'est pas la plus active...


Hé !
Tout le monde a la tête dans Panther


----------



## qslprod (26 Octobre 2003)

c'est pas faux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Moi aussi je suis assez a fond sur panther, mais pour l'instant toujours pas recu mon pwb 15 alu SP commandé en fnac le 10 Octobre.

Je me console en cherchant les peripherisues bluetooth mac du moment


----------



## nekura (26 Octobre 2003)

Une news chez Valcenter.ch en date du 24/10/03 parle de la 900, apparement elle est compatible, mais pas sa base.


----------



## qslprod (26 Octobre 2003)

Merci pour le lien vers l'article !

Bon et bien si ça fonctionne c déjà pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On verra plus tard pour la config des boutons...

J'aimerais bien savoir si le clavier bluetooth de logitect est également compatible ?
Vu que la souris fonctionne, je pense que oui mais bon des fois avec l'informatique


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2003)

Excellent nouvellle, elle irait bien avec mon Alu15.


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2003)

après avoir effectué quelques recherches sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma question : quelle est la meilleure solution sans fil (clavier + souris) pour un PM ?
J'élimine d'emblée les produits Apple (trop chers, et marre des souris à un bouton). Je précise aussi que je ne compte pas mettre plus de 100 euro ...

Avez-vous un conseil pour moi ??


----------



## azerty (29 Novembre 2003)

il me semble que le choix est limité:  Logitech ou Microsoft


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

savez-vous si les pilotes Logitech et Microsoft fonctionnent sous X.3 ??


----------



## azerty (30 Novembre 2003)

c'est une très bonne question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







qq'un peut-il y répondre ?


----------



## tbfm (30 Novembre 2003)

Le pack DiNovo n'est pas annoncé comme compatible avec les Macs sur le site fnac.com  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, ca serait bien si Logitech sortait les drivers OS X !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais il faudrait aussi pour que le clavier soit utilisable qu'il change la disposition des touches qui est différente entre un pc et un mac.


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

sur leur site, on voit que Logitech a fait des drivers jusquà X.2.6

Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tuy veux dire : leurs claviers sont utilisables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou alors, peux-tu détailler un peu ton expérience


----------



## tbfm (30 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> sur leur site, on voit que Logitech a fait des drivers jusquà X.2.6


Pour tous les claviers, sauf pour le nouveau DiNovo, il me semble.



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tuy veux dire : leurs claviers sont utilisables


Sur PC il y a ² à la place de @ sur Mac.
Sur PC il faut faire Alt-Gr-6 pour obtenir | alors que sur Mac il faut faire Majuscule-Pomme-L
etc ...



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ou alors, peux-tu détailler un peu ton expérience


Mon expérience est celle d'un PC user depuis 15 ans et nouveau switcher.
Heureusement que j'utilise un clavier Apple sur mon Mac, et un clavier PC sur mon PC, sinon je ne saurais jamais où se trouve telle ou telle touche.


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

bon alors, je l'achète ce clavier Logitech ou non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personne n'en utilise sur un Mac pour nous faire partager son expérience


----------



## qslprod (1 Décembre 2003)

hello, moi aussi je me mpose la question des touches clavier PC&gt;MAC.

En fait il fo un clavier mac sinon on s'emele les pedales ? c bien ca ?  Bon j'aimais bien le pack di novo mais vu que le clavier mac n'existe pas...

Pour ce qui est de la souris, je prends une logitech mx 900 bluetooth, par contre pour le clavier ? 

En fait je prend un clavier car je n'ai pas envie de tuer les touches du powerbook lors de jeux de type fps (bonne idée ?). 

quelle alternative pour le clavier ? Je pense à celui d'Apple mais va t il être compatible avec le bluetooth de la souris (et l'airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de vos avis à ploush


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Décembre 2003)

bon je viens d'acheter un ensemble Microsoft ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Wireless Optical Desktop Pro pour 55 euros.

J'ai installé les drivers sans difficulté, tout marche nickel. Les touches de fonction sont parfaitement reconnues (iTunes, Entourage, Finder : plein de raccourcis). La souris est également très bien (je la trouve plus ergonomique que l'Apple). Bref, pas un gros investissement (surtout en comparaison avec l'ensemble Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et un bon produit


----------

